# chocolate??



## modiba (Mar 28, 2003)

hi, im am trying to cut my body fat levels and so have started a healthy diet, which i am happy with.

i have not had chocolate for 2 weeks, although i wanted to know if there is any benefit from a mars bar. should i eat a mars for extra glucose a few hours before doing cardio or lifting weights? or at all anytime during the day?? or is it just evil in terms of its fat content and entirely bad??

thanks


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2003)

Umm chocolate is bad anytime.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 28, 2003)

Eating a Mars bar is Evil, go buy yourself a Detour bar if you need a sweet fix that isn't gonna load you up with sugar.


----------



## modiba (Mar 28, 2003)

so chocolate is bad period?? thats a shame....


----------



## Rusty (Mar 28, 2003)

Get the super large one and a big glup to wash it down.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes, it is a shame   I love chocolate as well, but seriously, try a detour bar, they taste just like a real snickers bar without the guilt.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by modiba *_
> hi, im am trying to cut my body fat levels and so have started a healthy diet, which i am happy with.
> 
> i have not had chocolate for 2 weeks, although i wanted to know if there is any benefit from a mars bar. should i eat a mars for extra glucose a few hours before doing cardio or lifting weights? or at all anytime during the day?? or is it just evil in terms of its fat content and entirely bad??
> ...



No chocolate is not evil and if you want an occasional mars bar their isn't anything wrong with it personally I would eat it after I worked out.
Chocolate contains a lot of healthy antioxidants 
This is a good read about chocolate  
http://www.scharffenberger.com/library/antiox/


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: chocolate??*



> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> No chocolate is not evil and if you want an occasional mars bar their isn't anything wrong with it personally I would eat it after I worked out.
> Chocolate contains a lot of healthy antioxidants
> This is a good read about chocolate
> http://www.scharffenberger.com/library/antiox/




nice, unbiased article you got there

"Copyright ¿ 2001-2002 Scharffen Berger Chocolate Maker"

"Source: Chocolate Manufacturers Association, Science & Nutrition Update, February 2000"

There are other, better ways to get antioxidants than taking in high levels of sugar.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: chocolate??*



> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> nice, unbiased article you got there
> 
> "Copyright ¿ 2001-2002 Scharffen Berger Chocolate Maker"
> ...



You can research chocolate and the cacao tree on your own a tell me if you find anything evil about this trees fruit.Did you read the question in the first place? " i wanted to know if there is any benefit from a mars bar " the answer is yes regardless if there's better ways to get antioxidants besides that's obvious to everyone


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 28, 2003)

PS if it makes you feel better here 
http://agronomy.ucdavis.edu/gepts/pb143/pb143.htm
Click on Cacao, Theobroma cacao
I don't think UC Davis sells chocolate but there's plenty of reading on this evil fruit.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 29, 2003)

Benefit to a Mars bar? ROFL 

Trying to sneak that one through, good one! 

Simple sugars are not the way to go.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Benefit to a Mars bar? ROFL
> 
> Trying to sneak that one through, good one!
> ...



Some things are true whether you believe them or not


----------



## Mudge (Mar 29, 2003)

Like many things in life, a single item can be both good and bad for you.

Like the "drink a day" thing.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

Im not even gonna bother reading why chocolate is good for you! i dont even crave for chocolate anymore


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Like many things in life, a single item can be both good and bad for you.
> 
> Like the "drink a day" thing.



Exactly,i'm not saying mars bars are good eatin or anything but the question was is there "anything" good in chocolate and the answer is yes now whether the trade off is worth it is pretty obvious.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Im not even gonna bother reading why chocolate is good for you! i dont even crave for chocolate anymore



Good for you the less educated you are the better off you'll be


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't usually like to get into arguments, especially about stupid shit, but i feel like i have to make my point clear.

This is a bodybuilding forum, and if you read the original post the question was obviously posed with regards to fat loss, not overall health (thats why the poster is asking if it will be good for some glycogen repletion).  So taking that one sentence out of context (any benefits of chocolate), you obviously seem correct in telling him that chocolate has antioxidant properties blah blah blah.  But thats only because you are taking that one sentence out of context.

Chocolate is not conducive to fatloss, period.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 30, 2003)

Yanick
This is a diet and nutrition forum nobody cares if you want to be a bodybuilder or just want to be healthy and there was also the question of "or is it just evil in terms of its fat content and entirely bad??" the part you were referring to was if the person could restore their glycongen levels with a mars bar say instead of say dextrose.In other words the person is probably gonna continue to eat an occasional candy bar and wants to know if at least there getting something good out of it.
 Is it evil and entirely bad no it's not mr.bodybuilder


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

Im just saying if chocolate contains sugar (which our body doesnt need that type of sugar) so why bother


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay after reading MeanCuts and Yanick's arument I feel like jumping.  I agree with Yan and everyone else, chocolate is bad, sugar is bad, blah, blah blah.  But I also see MeanCuts point in this.  If you are keeping a clean diet and being healthy and you want to have a candy bar then have it.  Reward yourself.  It is not going to kill you or ruin your progress, considering the fact that you can control the possible cravings that will re-surface after you are finished eating it.



> In other words the person is probably gonna continue to eat an occasional candy bar and wants to know if at least there getting something good out of it.



I think the whole antioxidant BS isn't the best way to look at it.   What is the best thing that you are getting from the candy bar?  A psychological break!!!  Not everyone can be a complete bbing animal and keep a clean diet all the time and fight off all the cravings.

To the original poster:
If you want to enjoy a mars bar every couple of weeks try this.  Pick a day, lets say sunday, and after your last meal, after you have gotten all of your necessary macros in for the day, enjoy the Mars bar as a reward for your hard work.  At least if you eat it at night you wont mess up your diet for the entire day and if you get some cravings you can just go to bed.  Don't feel guilty about it, don't go to the gym and run 20 miles and get worried.  Unless you have an interest in competing or being a bbing maniac like Yan or myslef, take it easy.  Live healthy, eat healthy and if you want to enjoy something unhealthy once in awhile the do it.  Just don't make a habit of it


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree too! you can have chocolate like once a month! its not gonna be any harm


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Im just saying if chocolate contains sugar (which our body doesnt need that type of sugar) so why bother



I'm not sayng you should eat chocolate.I don't recommend mars bars for anybody  or any other chocolate candy for that matter but if you do eat them at least you can take heart in knowing that there is something good for you in it


----------



## Mudge (Apr 1, 2003)

I would rather not concentrate on how its minutely good for me LoL  I have my cheat days and I prefer to feel a little regret for them, otherwise every day would be a cheat day because I'd tell myself that pizza wasn't all thaaaaaat bad for me, because spaghetti sauce has vitamin C and cheese has protein and oil for my hair and skin.....

Meanwhile I'd be Jabba the Hut if I continued.


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2003)

exactly! when i start getting cheat days I won't have sweets, I''l try to have healthy food that also considerd to be cheat days food


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 2, 2003)

Regardless of how you look at it there is something healthy in chocolate


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2003)

can you have something else that has the same "good" healthy thing?


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> can you have something else that has the same "good" healthy thing?



Yeah other fruits and derivatives of fruits have plenty of antioxidants as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I don't usually like to get into arguments, especially about stupid shit, but i feel like i have to make my point clear.
> 
> This is a bodybuilding forum, and if you read the original post the question was obviously posed with regards to fat loss, not overall health (thats why the poster is asking if it will be good for some glycogen repletion).  So taking that one sentence out of context (any benefits of chocolate), you obviously seem correct in telling him that chocolate has antioxidant properties blah blah blah.  But thats only because you are taking that one sentence out of context.
> ...



Context, gotta love it.  So important, yet so overlooked.

Funk's point re chocolate is well taken.  If you account for it in terms of kcals, and use it as an occassional break, you can still succesfully lose weight -- WHICH PEOPLE, is the point of the original question:



> im am trying to cut my body fat levels and so have started a healthy diet



If you are trying to lose weight (or even build muscle) and you eat chocolate:

- for its antioxidants 
- for energy
- for glycogen replenishment

You are being COUNTERPRODUCTIVE and inefficient.  Period.


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

I mean 6 months ago, I couldn't live without chocolate! 
everyday, have to have sweets... now its the total opposite


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I mean 6 months ago, I couldn't live without chocolate!
> everyday, have to have sweets... now its the total opposite



That's great


----------

